# 243 105+ hybrid



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

I purchased a new savage 12vlp. Caliber 243. I will be reloading.Have a few guys I work with that enjoy 600+ shooting. Now gun scope combo I'm not afraid of but the twist rate is somewhat puzzling. The savage has a 1:9.25 twist. From what I hear the 105 amax needs a 1:8.5. So my question is if I shoot a 105 or 107 (new ****) out of it, what's real world results? The example I've read is a perfect spiral vs a wobbly spiral.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

PLAINSMAN should be along shortly... he's forgotten more than I will ever learn.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I used the Berger site stability calculator and the 105 Hybrid will be marginally stable at 2800 fps. If you reload you should be able to get 2900 fps without excess pressure. Two things are important to gyroscopic stability and that is twist rate and velocity. You can go subsonic with that bullet with a 1/7 twist or above 2800 fps with your 9.25.

http://www.hodgdonreloading.com/

https://bergerbullets.com/twist-rate-calculator/

The Berger 105 gr Hybrid and the Hornady 108 gr ELD Match are both around .535 ballistic coefficient. These would be borderline. Bullets with lower bc would deffinetly work, and anything with a bc over .450 will work fine for target to 600 yards. Of course more is better.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Thankyou, appreciate it.


----------

